# Ridgid Pin Nailer @ H.D. $69



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

It,s actually on sale for $79, but if you happen to have a $10 off $50 Lowes coupon from an earlier purchase(they had herb kits a week or so back for 2 for$5 that had them in it), Then you can get this deal + tax. It carrys Ridgids lifetime tool guarantee and seems to be a pretty nice unit, I grabbed one and its solid, check it out if interested,.., RIDGID Pneumatic Headless Pin Nailer - R138HPA at The Home Depot


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> It,s actually on sale for $79, but if you happen to have a $10 off $50 Lowes coupon from an earlier purchase(they had herb kits a week or so back for 2 for$5 that had them in it), Then you can get this deal + tax. It carrys Ridgids lifetime tool guarantee and seems to be a pretty nice unit, I grabbed one and its solid, check it out if interested,.., RIDGID Pneumatic Headless Pin Nailer - R138HPA at The Home Depot


Looks like a nice deal. Shoots a pin a bit longer than the PC and is about 30 bucks cheaper. Don't catch these pinners on sale very often.:yes4:


----------

